# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الرجيم والرشاقة >  أغذية تساعد على حرق الدهون . . لعالم الرشاقة

## Zhrt_ALm6r

[fot1]أغذية تساعد على حرق الدهون, بوابتك لعالم الرشاقة ..[/fot1]  





الإنسان ليس مضطرا لتناول نوع واحد من الطعام حتى يرضخ ويستسلم للأطعمة ذات النتائج السلبية على الصحة، فهناك مثلا العديد من الأغذية التي يمكن أن تساعدنا على إحراق المزيد من السعرات الحرارية، وبالتالي تساهم في إنقاص الوزن الزائد، وتجنبنا مخاطر السمنة، واحتمالات الوقوع في فخ السكري أو ارتفاع ضغط الدم أو أمراض الأوعية الدموية المرتبطة بذلك ومن هذه الأغذية ما يلي:  
الأطعمة كثيرة التوابل  
إن أكل الأطعمة كثيرة التوابل يمكن أن يساعدك على حرق الدهون أكثر. حيث إن الأطعمة الحارة تجعلك تعرق وترفع معدل نبضات قلبك، الأمر الذي يزيد من مستوى الآيض بشكل مؤقت. فلا تتردد بوضع القليل من الشطة لتحفز جسمك.  
الماء  
الإكثار من شرب الماء يعتبر سلوكا صحيا، وإذا تخليت عن كوب الماء فسوف يكون من الصعب عليك فقدان الوزن. فالجفاف يبطئ الآيض، ويمكن أن يؤدي إلى اشتهاء السكريات أيضا والإعياء. ويوصي الخبراء بشرب 8 أكواب من الماء يوميا. 
الشاي الأخضر 
أثبتت التجارب العلمية أن الشاي الأخضر له فوائد صحية عديدة، فهو لا يهدئ الأعصاب فقط، بل يقي الجسم من السرطان والعديد من الأمراض الأخرى. كما أنه يحفز الآيض. ويقول الخبراء إن شرب 5 أكواب من الشاي الأخضر يمكن أن يساعد على حرق 70 إلى 80 سعراً حرارياً يومياً. 
لبن قليل - خالي الدسم 
وجدت عدة دراسات أن دمج منتجات الألبان قليلة الدسم أو الخالية من الدسم ضمن حميتك يمكن أن يساعدك على فقدان الكثير من الوزن الزائد.  
الجريب فروت  
تشير الأبحاث الى أن هذه الثمرة الحمضية يمكنها أن تساعد في تخفيف الوزن. حيث وجدت إحدى الدراسات أن تناول نصف ثمرة الجريب فروت أو شرب عصيرها مع وجبات الطعام (دون تغيير عادات الأكل) يمكن أن يخفف الوزن بأكثر من ثلاثة أرطال في 12 أسبوعا. ويعتقد العلماء أن فاكهة الجريب فروت تنزل مستويات الأنسولين، التي تكبح حافزك لتناول طعام خفيف. وبالطبع، كلما خففت من تناول الوجبات الخفيفة مثل رقائق البطاطس، والشوكولاتة، كان من الأسهل فقدان الوزن.  
القرفة 

أظهر بحث علمي حديث أن وضع ربع ملعقة قرفة مع الطعام، يساعد على تأييض السكريات وينزل مستويات السكر. وهذا يساعد على إنقاص الوزن، لأن مستويات السكر العالية والسكر الفائض في الدم، يمكن أن تؤدي إلى تخزين الدهون. تبرز القرفة الطعم الحلو في الطعام. لذلك يمكن رش القليل منها على الطعام، مثل التفاح، والجبن، والأرز، والدجاج.  
البروتين  
البروتين ضروري لبناء العضلات. وكلما زادت العضلات أحرقت دهوناً أكثر حتى وأنت في الاستراحة. البروتين له تأثير حراري أعلى من أي طعام آخر. وهكذا فأنت تهضم البروتين أسرع من الكربوهيدرات أو الدهون. ويمكنك الحصول على أفضل أنواع البروتين من الديك الرومي، بياض البيض، السمك، التونة، وصدر الدجاج المنزوع الجلد والعظم.  
*** وصفات ناجحه وسريعه للتخسيس بالاعشاب ***  
لا يوجد نبات أو عشب بنفسه قادر على إنقاص الوزن الزائد.. والحقيقة والواقع يؤكدان أن هناك العديد من النباتات والأعشاب الطبيعية تساعد على التخسيس وإنقاص الوزن الزائد، سواء كانت تلك الأعشاب أو النباتات قادرة على تنشيط الكبد وتنشيط الغدة الدرقية أو تساعد على سرعة إحراق الأغذية أو تستعمل كمادة مالئة أو مشبعة. 
الخيار

- أكل الخيار بين الوجبات من أفضل الوسائل التي تساعد على امتلاء المعدة والإحساس بالشبع ويفضل تقطيع الخيار إلى شرائح وتناول تلك الشرائح كلما أحس الجائع بالرغبة في التهام الطعام. 
خل التفاح
- تناول ملعقة من خل التفاح مع كل وجبة غذائية متوازنة عن طريق مزج ملعقة صغيرة أو ملعقتين في كوب ماء يشرب أثناء الأكل وبعده أو قبله حيث يساعد خل التفاح على تنظيم الهضم وإذابة الدهون. 
زهور البابونج 
- تناول فنجان من مغلي زهور البابونج الأصلي غير المحلى بالسكر على الريق صباحاً وقبل تناول وجبة الغداء يومياً، ولمدة شهرين يساعد بشكل مباشر على إنقاص الوزن الزائد. 
مستحلب القصعين 
- تناول فنجان من مستحلب القصعين الدافئ غير المحلى بشئ على الريق صباحاً وقبل تناول وجبة الغداء يومياً، لمدة شهرين فقط، يساعد على إنقاص الوزن والتخلص من الوزن الزائد، مع مراعاة استخدام ملعقة صغيرة من المستحلب على فنجان ماء دافئ. 
مجموعة من الأعشاب 
- وصفة طبيعية من مجموعة من الأعشاب يتم توليفها من مستحلب ملعقة صغيرة من الشمر ومثلها من المركوش وكذلك من النعناع على لتر ماء ويشرب فنجان يومياً مساءً لمدة شهرين. 
الينسون الدافئ 
- مستحلب الينسون الدافئ يومياً على الريق وقبل تناول وجبة الغداء على أن تكون الكمية المستخدمة هي ملعقة صغيرة لكل فنجان ماء.

----------


## باريسيا

صحيح ؛ حتى المؤكولات المنزلين تعطي طاقه ولكن مهما كان لايزيد من الوزن مثل الاكلات او الوجبات الخارجيه 
لاختلاف طهيه وكمية الزيوت والسعرات الحراريه 

يسلمو الايادي على الموضوع 
وبتمنى الكل يستفيد منها 

يعطيكي الف عايفه

----------


## آلجوري

حلو زهرة .. يعطيك العافية ...  :Smile:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

يسلمووووووو جد موضوع رائع :Smile:

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكوره
موضوع متكامل وروعه

----------


## down to you

:Icon15:  :Eh S(15):

----------


## تهاني الام

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكورة على الموضوع

----------


## feryal

ميرسي كتير ع المعلومات ومشكوره ع جهدك  :SnipeR (49):

----------

